

Kliener perkins new social fund - andrewtbham
http://www.kpcb.com/initiatives/sfund/

======
hugh3
Two hundred and fifty million dollars is a lot of money, especially for the
"social media" space which I'm starting to think might be starting to reach
the end of its boom phase. I wonder what sort of companies they're expecting
to fund.

------
lanstein
Well, you did spell three of the five words in the title correctly.

